# 4 girl rats need a new home- Chicago, Illinois



## PotHBP (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been keeping them since they were babies. I refuse to sell them back to the pet store, because the rats there have a 90% chance of going as live food. No thanks. It's not a made up number, the manager told me that. 

Two of them were born on April 3, 2008. They are brown capped. One of them has a dot on her head, with some what lighter brown than her sister, and the other one has a darker brown with a line (not going all the way across) her head.

The other two were born on June 6, 2008 (Not related to the top two at all), one of them is a tan capped. The other has red eyes, with BIG light tan patches over her eyes, and a darker tan stripe down her back.

All of these rats have standard ears and standard fur.


----------

